# Sorte de virus sur mon calendrier un rappel angoissant toute les heures



## cotesdesneiges (9 Avril 2021)

Bonjour 
Chaque heure jai un message de sécurité 
je n’arrive pas à retirer les messages et pour linstant, cela n’est pas passé à l’iPad 
le logiciel est à jour. 
que puis je faire ?
merci


----------



## Chris K (10 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

Apparement cela apparaît sur un unique calendrier (couleur verte... quoique plusieurs calendriers peuvent avoir la même couleur). Clique sur « Calendriers » en bas de ton écran (on le voit sur ta capture écran). Là tu auras la liste de tes calendriers. De là, à mon avis, tu vas vite identifier le(s) calendrier(s) suspect(s) (en tout cas il est identifié avec la couleur verte), il suffit alors de le(s) supprimer.


----------



## cotesdesneiges (10 Avril 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Apparement cela apparaît sur un unique calendrier (couleur verte... quoique plusieurs calendriers peuvent avoir la même couleur). Clique sur « Calendriers » en bas de ton écran (on le voit sur ta capture écran). Là tu auras la liste de tes calendriers. De là, à mon avis, tu vas vite identifier le(s) calendrier(s) suspect(s) (en tout cas il est identifié avec la couleur verte), il suffit alors de le(s) supprimer.


Merci


----------



## MrTom (10 Avril 2021)

Hello,

Une connaissance a eu un problème similaire, je lui ai donné des conseils de sécurité mais je n'ai pas eu de nouvelles depuis.


----------

